# Any electricians around Dyer killing dish signal



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 24, 2020)

I have been losing my Dish Network signal every Sunday.  I finally figured out it is my electrical Dryer.  As so as I turn on dryer I lose signal.  The dryer is not close to the receiver.  The coax runs on upper outside wall on room.  ????


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 24, 2020)

Do laundry on Saturday, issue solved, jk. Could for odd reason the dish box and dryer be on the same circuit? Also talk to Dish, see what they say if you havent already


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 24, 2020)

Dish knows nothing.  I more worried something wrong with dryer.  Could this be fire hazard.  The dryer is 220.  Must be affecting one of the 110 legs.


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Dec 24, 2020)

How old is the dryer, is it one of the fancy wifi enabled dryers?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2020)

This can be caused by your electric supplier. Give them a call. They can check for issues on their end.
If possible, move your receiver as far away from the dryer as you can.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 24, 2020)

Steve H said:


> This can be caused by your electric supplier. Give them a call. They can check for issues on their end.
> If possible, move your receiver as far away from the dryer as you can.


The receiver about as far away as it can get.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 24, 2020)

I did a voltage check and when dryer turns on goes from 122 to 121.  I guess need get new dryer to be safe


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2020)

Where did you check the voltage? One leg to ground would give you 120 VAC. And it dropping by 1 volt certainly isn't a reason for a new dryer.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 24, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Where did you check the voltage? One leg to ground would give you 120 VAC. And it dropping by 1 volt certainly isn't a reason for a new dryer.


In same outlet as reciever using.  I ran a extention cord to another outlet and still lost signal.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 24, 2020)

Several months ago I put some shoes in and got caught up stopping drum.  Had bad electrical smell and broke door switch.  I replaced switch and dryer came back on after cooled off.  That what has me worried.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 24, 2020)

Could be  the dryer is emitting a large EMF  electromagnetic field, I think you can get a filter for your tv outlet that will filter it out. I really don't know much about the subject but might be worth checking into


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 24, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Had bad electrical smell


that was probably the drive belt smoking,


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2020)

There are filters out there that can correct this if it is EMF.  I would still call the utility company to check their end.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Several months ago I put some shoes in and got caught up stopping drum.  Had bad electrical smell and broke door switch.  I replaced switch and dryer came back on after cooled off.  That what has me worried.



It probably came back on after the high limit switch reset. Did this problem start after this happened?


----------



## 2Mac (Dec 24, 2020)

Hey Brian. If I have this right your coax is running on a wall close to the dryer? I would have to agree with 

 DanMcG
. It’s probably EMF interference from the dryer motor. A slight fluctuation in voltage 1 or 2 volts is normal and usually caused by your utility provider. My suggestion would be to temporarily run a new coax with a different path to the receiver and see if that helps.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 24, 2020)

If it is an electric dryer as opposed to a gas dryer with an electric tumbler motor, it should be on a dedicated 220 volt circuit. In no way should this cause a voltage drop with your TV receiver. The flip side is that if the dryer circuit was added after the house was built they could have double-legged two 110 volt circuits to get the 220 needed for the dryer. If one of those circuits was the same one that your receiver plugs into you could get a noticeable drop. You mentioned having plugged the receiver into an extension cord that was plugged into  different outlet. That's a good idea but if the outlet you plugged the extension cord into is on the same circuit as the one for the receiver, you'll get the same effect. Typically the outlets are daisy chained in a room so you'll have numerous outlets on the same circuit. To get an honest assessment you'd need to go to another room all together and try plugging the extension cord in there. You might be able to check the amperage of the breaker in the box and compare that to the amperage rating on the outlet. If you have a 20 amp breaker in the box and a 15 amp rated outlet you could change the outlet to a 20 amp. That may solve your issue. I had to do that in the garage when I got the big freezer. The 15 amp outlet kept tripping the GFCI because it wouldn't handle the load of the freezer. Being that the freezer is the only thing plugged into that circuit, I'm comfortable upping the amperage rating on the outlet without fear of overloading the circuit.

Still not sure...

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2020)

2Mac said:


> Hey Brian. If I have this right your coax is running on a wall close to the dryer? I would have to agree with
> 
> DanMcG
> . It’s probably EMF interference from the dryer motor. A slight fluctuation in voltage 1 or 2 volts is normal and usually caused by your utility provider. My suggestion would be to temporarily run a new coax with a different path to the receiver and see if that helps.



Coax is shielded. So I wouldn't be too concerned with that. But EMF can be introduced by the electrical supplier. And Robert is correct. Most appliances are designed to operate normally with a +/- 10% voltage deviation. And, I would hope that the dryer is on a fixed double pole breaker. Not 2 singles.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 24, 2020)

Man my hands cold.  Ran cord to other side of house.  No help.  Checked grounds on cable.  Swapped coax from wall to receiver.  Checked barrel conector to outside.  Pulled coax from under awning from away from house.  Not much slack.  Breaker is double pole.  Either live with it or get new dryer.  I bought it used and can get a Amanda for $450.  Last day of sale.  No guaranty that will fix it either.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 24, 2020)

I ordered new dryer.  Got a 10% off coupon and with new cord $454 out the door.  First new dryer ever bought just hope problem goes away also.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 24, 2020)

Does the TV say just no signal or does it also show some kind of error code? Have you tried using an extension cord and running the Dish receiver off a completely different circuit in the house? I know nothing about electrical but I’d try this just to rule it out.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 24, 2020)

When you replace the coax, they make several types...   Be sure to get the 100% shielded... NOT the cheap stuff...  Makes a big difference....
And, check the ground on the dryer..  Make sure the ground on the 220V circuit it good....  220V circuits do NOT use a neutral wire...  check, in the panel, to see the 3rd leg of the 220 is connected to the GROUND buss.....


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 24, 2020)

Last electrical advice from me. If you are going to be getting into the electrical box and aren’t an electrician safety says hire one :)


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2020)

daveomak said:


> When you replace the coax, they make several types...   Be sure to get the 100% shielded... NOT the cheap stuff...  Makes a big difference....
> And, check the ground on the dryer..  Make sure the ground on the 220V circuit it good....  220V circuits do NOT use a neutral wire...  check, in the panel, to see the 3rd leg of the 220 is connected to the GROUND buss.....



More and more new dryers do have a neutral and ground wire. Though I doubt his does.  I'd be surprised if it is the coax cable. Could be though.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 24, 2020)

You could always try replacing the dryers electrical cord. It's a whole lot cheaper then a new dryer, and you can return it if it doesn't work.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2020)

Just thought of something. Did he loose the ground on the coax cable?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 24, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Does the TV say just no signal or does it also show some kind of error code? Have you tried using an extension cord and running the Dish receiver off a completely different circuit in the house? I know nothing about electrical but I’d try this just to rule it out.


It complete signal  loss.  I did try running cord to other side of house.  Dryer and coax been in same place for over 30 years.  Not taking any chances on dryer.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 25, 2020)

It does sound like you have an open neutral.  You should have an electrician check out the service panel etc. 
The elctrician could check out the dryer at the same time.  
Plus, it's cheaper than a hospital bill or a new dryer.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 25, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Just thought of something. Did he loose the ground on the coax cable?


I checked the ground on cable and it good.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 25, 2020)

New dryer here tomorrow.  Been using same outlet and cable in same place for 30 years.  See what happens.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 25, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> New dryer here tomorrow.  Been using same outlet and cable in same place for 30 years.  See what happens.



Hopefully that will solve the problem.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 25, 2020)

daveomak said:


> When you replace the coax, they make several types... Be sure to get the 100% shielded... NOT the cheap stuff... Makes a big difference....


Don't over look this advice . I used to make up all my coax because I could get it from the AV guys on the job . 
Needed another cable , and just bought one from Home Depot . 
Started having trouble with a bad signal . Called for service , he spotted that store bought cheap cable , and said that's your problem .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 25, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Don't over look this advice . I used to make up all my coax because I could get it from the AV guys on the job .
> Needed another cable , and just bought one from Home Depot .
> Started having trouble with a bad signal . Called for service , he spotted that store bought cheap cable , and said that's your problem .


Dish usually does the cable.  They been pretty good to me.  Been with them since there was a dish.  I pretty sure something in dryer burn't.  That was not rubber smell.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 25, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Dish usually does the cable.


Cool . I agree , should be good .


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 25, 2020)

Here's an experience I had with satellite tv losing signal.. Even though it's Directv and not Dish... The dish itself got out of alignment just enough to lose signal (without bad weather) when it felt like it...  I understand yours only does it when dryer is running...  So if you have a weak signal because of alignment then the power draw or something could be making the signal even weaker to where it loses it ...  Just a thought...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 25, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Here's an experience I had with satellite tv losing signal.. Even though it's Directv and not Dish... The dish itself got out of alignment just enough to lose signal (without bad weather) when it felt like it...  I understand yours only does it when dryer is running...  So if you have a weak signal because of alignment then the power draw or something could be making the signal even weaker to where it loses it ...  Just a thought...


That what I thought it was.  Had tech out few weeks ago.  He checked it.


----------



## radioguy (Dec 25, 2020)

Late to this party.  Chances are new dryer will fix it.  Old dryer most likely causing interference  to satellite system.  This could be at the sat frequency ( harmonically related)  or at Intermediate frequency.  Looks like you've done all the voltage checks.   You can check this with a special radio receiver,  spectrum analyzer.  Local CATV tech or ham radio guy may be able to help.
Reminds me of time I would  get sparkles on all sat channels , major cable outfit 40 years ago.  Only happened when the landscapers had mowers in front of our dishes.  We let the weeds grow
RG


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 26, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> It does sound like you have an open neutral.  You should have an electrician check out the service panel etc.
> The elctrician could check out the dryer at the same time.
> Plus, it's cheaper than a hospital bill or a new dryer.


I got dryer pulled out this morning.  Not an easy task as I have a very tiny room. Even funner trying to get behind to install vent.   There is an open space in garage behind it and alway wanted to knock out wall.  I checked outlet and 240 across mains and 120 to neutral.  Now wait for delivery.  Hopefully they will hook up as  it a real pain getting behind to hook up vent for a fat man!


----------



## Steve H (Dec 26, 2020)

Is that a 3 prong or 4 prong plug? If it is a 3 prong. And your new dryer is 4. Then you have more work to do.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 26, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Is that a 3 prong or 4 prong plug? If it is a 3 prong. And your new dryer is 4. Then you have more work to do.


3 Prong.  Better check


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 26, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Is that a 3 prong or 4 prong plug? If it is a 3 prong. And your new dryer is 4. Then you have more work to do.


It has 3 prong option.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 26, 2020)

Well new dryer hooked up and still loses signal!  I just knew this was going to take of it.  I don't mind so much buying the dryer as other was pretty old.  Time to have Dish move the dish I guess.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 26, 2020)

IMHO, I would check with your utility provider like I've mentioned before. This could be on their end.


----------



## nchapelheel (Dec 26, 2020)

Check the coax. In an earlier post you mentioned that the coax has been in place for many years. It sounds like that coax is RG-59.
That has a shield to ground, but not 100%. On the side of the cable will be printed which type of coax. Get a length of RG-6 to run
from the dish to the receiver. Check ground continuity on the shield. In fact, look for a voltage spike on the coax shield when the dryer
starts. If resistance to ground is more than 2 or 3 ohms, provide another path to ground for the shield.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 26, 2020)

I believe you said for quite some time everything worked fine.  Since changing the dryer out didn’t work there must be a different correctable issue. Does it only lose signal when you start the dryer? May be a dumb question but can you run the power cord for the dish and receiver to a neighbor outlet to try it that way?Seems to me it has to be something in your wiring or coax.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 26, 2020)

I getting dish back out.


----------



## radioguy (Dec 26, 2020)

Have Dish tech look for interference with his equipment.  You may also have some high frequency component on the power line.  He can look for that as well with a proper voltmeter.

Arcing and sparking causes radio frequency interference (RFI).  Is it possible to wire the dryer to a cord, to eliminate possible house wiring issue?

RG


----------



## forktender (Dec 27, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Coax is shielded. So I wouldn't be too concerned with that. But EMF can be introduced by the electrical supplier. And Robert is correct. Most appliances are designed to operate normally with a +/- 10% voltage deviation. And, I would hope that the dryer is on a fixed double pole breaker. Not 2 singles.


Remember all coax is not created equally either.

My bet is he has a nicked cable or a loose or crappy installed connectors that are leaking. Any cable company can come out and check your cables for a leak with a meter and fix or replace the problem cable or connections. Also check your cables for areas that could have been chewed up by rats or squirrels.

The coax cable or connectors could have a leak, or it could just be bad RG6 cable. The first thing I would do is check all the connection making sure they are "tight", not snug but not overly tight either. If that doesn't work I would replace the old cable run with RG11 which has much better shielding than  RG6 cable, and it's better suited for long runs and don't skimp on the connectors make sure they are RG11 rated connectors, and they are installed correctly, or they can leak signal as well.


----------

